# I UBER for the tax write off. Anyone else?



## bk102 (Nov 30, 2016)

I drive 40 miles each way to my primary job. I turn on my uber app the entire trip. I deduct all the miles. I will deduct the mileage (400 miles a week, 20,000 a year = over $10,000) and take this loss for 2 years then every third year break even so I can keep my IRS "self employment" status. (IRS says if you lose money 3 years in a row it is then considered a hobby)

I rarely give rides even when pinged. I will continue to do this Uber tax loophole until someone gets smart enough to figure it out. This is completely legit. If our President can avoid paying taxes, so can I.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Buy


bk102 said:


> I drive 40 miles each way to my primary job. I turn on my uber app the entire trip. I deduct all the miles. I will deduct the mileage (400 miles a week, 20,000 a year = over $10,000) and take this loss for 2 years then every third year break even so I can keep my IRS "self employment" status. (IRS says if you lose money 3 years in a row it is then considered a hobby)
> 
> I rarely give rides even when pinged. I will continue to do this Uber tax loophole until someone gets smart enough to figure it out. This is completely legit. If our President can avoid paying taxes, so can I.


Buy a business license.
Change business name on license every 3rd year.
THEN YOU CAN LOSE MONEY EVERY YEAR !

YOURE WELCOME.


----------



## bk102 (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bk102 said:


> Nice!!!!!


You owe me a beer


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

No judgement here - just be prepared for the Audit. IRS will take issue with you writing off the same commuting miles from Job 1 as business miles from self employment. They will look at where you live, where you work and say about 20 K of your 2016 miles were commuting. Do the rest of the numbers work out or when they add the 20,000 commuting and whatever you claimed for Uber milage, or will that be higher than the mileage driven last year? I'm not saying you can't and won't get away with it but dual purposing the same miles won't fly with an auditor if they figure it out. I had an old boss that used to say "With the IRS, the b**ls**t can be piled high along the path; just make sure the auditor's path forward is clear so he/she doesn't have to look to the right or left." That might be advice worth taking in your scenario.


----------



## bk102 (Nov 30, 2016)

I have my ridesharing app on every mile that I log. I have accepted rides during that time. Aren't all your miles deductible? BTW, I do not have the same exact amount every day. It varies between 1 and 10 miles daily. As do my start and stop points.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

bk102 said:


> I have my ridesharing app on every mile that I log. I have accepted rides during that time. Aren't all your miles deductible? BTW, I do not have the same exact amount every day. It varies between 1 and 10 miles daily. As do my start and stop points.


I would either talk to an accountant familiar with rideshare on that or just make sure you can explain it off without saying you were dual purposing your commuting miles. Where you are walking that grey line is in the blending of your self-employment mileage deduction with your non-deductible commuting miles. Most 9-5 employees have a commute and the IRS does not let you deduct those miles. Under that scenario an auditor would likely rule that the primary purpose of those miles was to get you to work and that ride-share was clearly secondary and therefor not deductible against bushiness income.

But if you said I use my other care for commuting that might clear the path enough that they look no farther.


----------



## bk102 (Nov 30, 2016)

Talked to one. Uber before work on the way to work. Totally legit.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

I do the same. If I'm in the car the app is online. I leave enough time to take a trip or two on the way. I only Uber before or after work.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Then I stand corrected.


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

I use the destination filter frequently for commutes or medium distance trips. .54c a mile is a goldmine.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Not me. Once my K1's come in, I'll have deductions equivalent to what would be over 200,000 miles doing Uber. I'm doing Uber cause I need the cash and flexibility right now


----------

